# does your toddler always have bruised up shins?



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I have already talked to his ped, because of course I know bruising should be checked out. She said not to worry as long as the bruises aren't showing up a lot in other places like his stomach/back and arms.

His little shins are always bruised. He's a busy boy and he's always climing into, out of, and over things. The weather is getting warm and now that he's wearing shorts and running around in a diaper I notice them more.

Just curious if your toddler has banged up shins as well.


----------



## `guest` (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes, some kids do have more of the bruising propensity! If it's just on the shins, and doesn't look too bad, i wouldn't worry.


----------



## Ofwait (Feb 16, 2008)

All three of my walkers always have bruised shins, I am sure my youngest will too.
As long as there aren't bruises in other places and they do get better, they are just a sign of active kids who don't sit around in front of the TV.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes, my 15 month old always had bruises from his knees down. He is a bit clumsy still and falls forward instead of back. I bruise really easily and he has my skin as well.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

bruised shins here, too. i always assumed that it was from climbing at the playground.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My ped says she likes to see a kid with bruised shins and knees-- she says that way she knows the kid is active and getting plenty of exercise.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks guys, good to know! You know they tell you not to worry, but you still do.

The bruises are always small and light and go away quickly, but are soon replaced with more. Every once in a while I'll find one random one on his bottom or back, but that's very very few and far between.


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

yup, same here. I heard someone say once docs like to see at least six bruises--otherwise they think the kid's not active enough.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

My little guy always seems to have bruises too. But they fade quickly and I would prefer that he was active so I try not to worry about it. When he chipped his front tooth, now that was a whole different thing


----------



## 2M's Mom (Aug 4, 2006)

Is your DS really thin? My DD is very thin (still healthy, just thin) and her shins are always bruised. She's almost 4, and I have noticed this for 3 years now. Now, DS is more on the chubby side, and I don't notice it on him.


----------



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

I guess I wonder how to know when to worry. I mean Liam's have been horrible recently. He is a scrawny boy and definitely active (although not a climber or even a faller). His iron was checked last week at the WIC office and they said it was in the normal range. I know...I'm paranoid.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DD used to when she was really skinny. They were bruised pretty bad between 15 months and 20 months when she was running and climbing before she was good at it. She is now almost 29 months old and does not have the bruising. She rarely falls now and has some padding. The ped never said anything about the bruising. My legs were always covered in bruises and scrapes as a kid. Its part of being a kid. I don't think the ped would worry about abuse unless the bruises were in odd area's or were in the shape of a hand,spoon,belt, etc.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

My almost 2yo always has bruises on his shins and occasionally other places. He is a healthy guy otherwise and....well...extremely active







He is constantly falling down, bonking his head, etc. He's already broken his foot and had a concussion







I think it just part of toddlerhood for many little ones!


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

All of my kids have had bruises on their shins, some of my very active older ones still do (meaning even my almost 14 yr old dd). I wouldn't worry about it unless they were causing pain or seem not to heal.


----------



## Eloise1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

My 3 year old DS has lots of bruises on his shins too, mostly from going too fast on his wheels!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm supposed to go to the ped for bruises? Ooops!









DD1 always has bruises on her shins and knees. Little ones that fade quickly, to be replaced by new ones. She did get a black eye last month (ouch!) that was spectacular and took a week to fade but I've never really worried about the bruising... she's an active kiddo.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

My LO always has bruises on his shins and knees too.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

If I had a penny for every time my 2.5 year old got a bruise on his shins or knees, I'd be rich. Today he decided that while on all fours, he was going to jump up and down on his knees. If I did that once, I'd be in the hospital, but he was doing it over and over again...and just to be clear, I have hardwood! *shudder*


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

My boys (2.5 y/o and 5 y/o) *always* seem to have bruises and scratches on their shins and foreheads! It makes taking nice pictures difficult, but it means they're active little guys (which also means the pictures will reflect an action-packed childhood







).


----------



## AddysMom (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't think Naked Baby has been without at least one bruise (shins or face) since he was, oh, 4mo!


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

DS always has bruises on his shins, and usually at least one elsewhere. I think it's the age.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Yes, they are









dd's never were though


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
I'm supposed to go to the ped for bruises? Ooops!









I only asked about it at his 2 yr checkup because he had so many, and I know bruising easily can be (of course rarely) a sign of some blood cancers. I'm just a way overly neurotic mama.







The bruises were so small I thought it was from where I lifted him by the legs to change his diapers, so I was worried that he was bruising just from me squeezing his legs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joyster* 
If I had a penny for every time my 2.5 year old got a bruise on his shins or knees, I'd be rich. Today he decided that while on all fours, he was going to jump up and down on his knees. If I did that once, I'd be in the hospital, but he was doing it over and over again...and just to be clear, I have hardwood! *shudder*

OMG, my son does that! Except for us it's on ceramic tile. OUCH! What is up with that? How can that be any kind of fun???

Thanks everyone for making me feel better. I tend to worry a little too much sometimes I think.


----------



## minilollydolly (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Thanks guys, good to know! You know they tell you not to worry, but you still do.

The bruises are always small and light and go away quickly, but are soon replaced with more. Every once in a while I'll find one random one on his bottom or back, but that's very very few and far between.

Thank you for asking my question! LOL


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

No, not my toddler....but my 6 year old does!


----------

